# Interior Accessories?



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

Never done it yet but have always thought about "modding" an inverter so that it would be built in. The only other thing I can think of at the moment would be putting LEDs in the cup holders and air vents. Cruzeman did this: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/2874-round-vents.html


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure if other models come with an eyeglass holder but my 2LT w/o moonroof didn't. The space next to the interior lights is large enough for a holder. Would love to see someone create a custom eyeglass holder.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

@Camcruse honestley not sure if its worth the time, I just use one of thise clips from walmart haha. And maybe you could buy one and it will snap right in idk ive never seen one. Worth goin to a dealer and checking though if you want one.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could certainly use an ignition switch lamp, not easy to find that flat switch with a rectangular hole in the dark. First vehicle I have ever owned that had a problem like this, but maybe I am the problem.

Wonder why they leave that dome lamp on after I get out close and lock the doors. Did peek in a couple times, nobody was in there. But it does eventually turn itself off.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Lol, I forgot what the inside of my car looks like til I saw the link to my old thread. Car in shop for last two weeks.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Lol, I forgot what the inside of my car looks like til I saw the link to my old thread. Car in shop for last two weeks.


Ive heard you have the most modded cruze. Post pics??? I wanna see it lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Nice! That'll be good for shows.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Sold the 7 color. No lights for me, wasnt a big fan.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> @Camcruse honestley not sure if its worth the time, I just use one of thise clips from walmart haha. And maybe you could buy one and it will snap right in idk ive never seen one. Worth goin to a dealer and checking though if you want one.


Ordered this off ebay. It replaces the drivers side handle.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Can you post installed pics. Not sure I like it yet but do need something for shades.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

would love to see installed pics to! im not sure where that goes???


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Above driver door, replaces OH $HI+! handle


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's pic of the eye glass holder that I picked up. It's a direct replacement of the OEM handle holder.

Spring action so it keep the glasses out of site.

Real cool.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I might go for that. I never use that handle anyway, and never notice it either.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ordered and got mine. For $13.99 its worth it.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Here's pic of the eye glass holder that I picked up. It's a direct replacement of the OEM handle holder.
> 
> Spring action so it keep the glasses out of site.
> 
> Real cool.


What color is it?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

rbtec said:


> What color is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Light gray

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

It literally took less than 10 minutes to install. 


Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Cruze_EcoJAY* 
@Camcruse honestley not sure if its worth the time, I just use one of thise clips from walmart haha. And maybe you could buy one and it will snap right in idk ive never seen one. Worth goin to a dealer and checking though if you want one.



Ordered this off ebay. It replaces the drivers side handle.









 eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I got that today. Ten days shipping time, ten minute install time, most of which was finding the right tool. I have the largest Ray Ban frame made and they fit right in there. Glad to get it out of the consol box.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm sure I'm not the only one who hates having/seeing scratches, scuffs marks, dirt steaks, and shoe markings on the inside of the doors from where you or your passengers have used your feet (boots, shoes,high heels) to help open or keep open the car door during the exiting of the car. 

I personally think the scuffs and scratches that result from this, can absolutely kill the overall look of the car's interior. I would like to avoid having this problem but unfortunately it doesn't look like any american companies make any inside door protective kick pads/covers. 

I searched on the internet and found some Chinese ones on ebay that I think/hope could work. They aren't the most stylish or aesthetically pleasing but if they get the job done I might be able to deal with it. Are you guys noticing you or your passengers kicking your doors while exiting or having to use your feet to keep the door open while exiting? If so, what have you guys done to get rid of the scratches and stuff?

Here are the door cover kick pads that I've seen on ebay and consider buying for my 2013 Cruze. Scroll the pages from top to bottom. Let me know if you guys have seen some better ones that will work for the cruze! I 

Chevy Holden CRUZE

GM CHEVROLET CRUZE door cover kick pad 1set 4ea | eBay

Scratch Protect Door Cover Black For 08 11 Chevy Cruze | eBay

Door Panel Cover Mats for Chevy Holden Cruze | eBay

Chevy Holden Capiva Cruze 10+Spark Door Trim Cover Mats | eBay


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Here's pic of the eye glass holder that I picked up. It's a direct replacement of the OEM handle holder.
> 
> Spring action so it keep the glasses out of site.
> 
> Real cool.




wow thats awesome! Gotta look into this!!!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

5pc Sunglass Visor Clip Sunglasses Eyeglass Holder Car Reading Glasses Black | eBay

Car Lgnition Key Lock Keyhole Key Ring Protector Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2013 Silve | eBay

GM Flip Key Protective Silicone Case Cover | eBay


Chevrolet Cruze 2011 Up Piano Black Door Pillar Post B Pillar Glossy Black Kolov | eBay


For Chevy Cruze 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 Beige Interior Door Pocket Mat Cup Mat | eBay

9 Pcs Luminous Non Slip Interior Door Cup Holder Mats Mat for Chevy Cruze 08 12 | eBay


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

5pc Sunglass Visor Clip Sunglasses Eyeglass Holder Car Reading Glasses Black | eBay

Car Lgnition Key Lock Keyhole Key Ring Protector Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2013 Silve | eBay

GM Flip Key Protective Silicone Case Cover | eBay


Chevrolet Cruze 2011 Up Piano Black Door Pillar Post B Pillar Glossy Black Kolov | eBay


For Chevy Cruze 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 Beige Interior Door Pocket Mat Cup Mat | eBay

9 Pcs Luminous Non Slip Interior Door Cup Holder Mats Mat for Chevy Cruze 08 12 | eBay


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay , starks you have that stuff down pat . Now I know we need to take up a collection for you , because you know how and where to buy stuff to fill up your nice new shiny car . Shoot , you could even order a cruzen off of E Baý . 
So this is a shout out to all of cruze talk . We need to collect all that we can spare to help starks purchase a brand new shiny , what ever he wants car .......................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Hay , starks you have that stuff down pat . Now I know we need to take up a collection for you , because you know how and where to buy stuff to fill up your nice new shiny car . Shoot , you could even order a cruzen off of E Baý .
> So this is a shout out to all of cruze talk . We need to collect all that we can spare to help starks purchase a brand new shiny , what ever he wants car .......................................................................................................................................................



Hahaha! Thanks Brain but no need for you or others to take up a collection for me. When the good Lord sees fit for me to have a Cruze, that's when I'll have a Cruze. Until that time comes, I'll just continue to live vicariously through all you CT Cruze members and continue to learn and contribute to this forum the best I can, lol!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The good lord says for you to have a cruze today . So we need to start collecting , just for .....??? ,,,and I do know that you know where that pic was taken and when ...........


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

Any thoughts on side blind zone alert  system, work okay ?


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a question... When I was test driving the cruze they had one with the blind spot alert I think that's what yoy were talking about it worked so good but when I bought mine I thought it had it but didn't anyone know of an install kit for that? Kinda off topic but yeah.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Blind spot alert is another option that the consumer can add , along with other add on's that reflect in the total cost to the consumer .


----------



## ramsey (Mar 25, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> 9 Pcs Luminous Non Slip Interior Door Cup Holder Mats Mat for Chevy Cruze 08 12 | eBay


sorry for a (probably) stupid question but where do all the 9 pieces go? I presume the big ones are for the front doors but i'm curious on the others (especially the ones that say just Cruze).

Also, would they fit the 2013 EU Cruze line?


----------



## Godcock815 (Nov 4, 2016)

cruzeman said:


> Lol, I forgot what the inside of my car looks like til I saw the link to my old thread. Car in shop for last two weeks.


.. 

2 weeks .. My 2013 cruze has been at the shop for over 2 months . I have a rental while I'm waiting to get it back .. Airbags deployed for no reason


----------

